# After much deliberation my new car is....



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

...another S-Class! After trying the rest (BMW, Jaguar, Audi), I've decided to stick with the best :roll:

This time, a green-black 2002 MB S320L CDi (the L = Long Wheel Base) with a light grey interior. Around Â£12.5k worth of additional options including:

AMG Wheels
Bose Sound
CD Changer
Closing aid for doors (I thought the chauffer did this?)
Telephone
Fire extinguisher (!)
Blinds on rear and rear side windows
Folding working tables in the back of the passenger and driver seats
Heated front and rear seats
Memory package for
Rear climate control
Infrared protective glass
Remote control for ICE
TV screen in rear
TV Tuner
Walnut wood
Wood and leather steering wheel and gearknobs
Xenon lights

and then all the standard options such as:

Sat Nav
Sunroof
Parktronic sensors
Electric rear seats (back and forward)
Passenger seat adjustable from rear (I can see some fun with this one)
Front climate control
Airbags - everywhere
ABS ESP ASR BAS etc
Heated screenwash
Headlamp wash
Electric windows

Only option that it doesn't have that would have been nice is keyless go. I've got used to that with my existing car and it is a nice feature. I never forget my wallet, put it that way!

Only problem was in sourcing it. There were only four on sale in the UK and not many with this spec. Have bought it from a dealership in Hertfordshire, so will need to fork out for a flight south to drive back north again.

The dealership aren't taking my car in p/x so I have to try get rid of it locally in Scotland. Had one crappy offer so far, but got another from the original supplying dealer coming on Monday. Told him what I want and he didn't say no immediately...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No pipe and slippers on the standard equipment OR options list? :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

...says the man in the estate car!

:roll:


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Nice one BreTT - lovely motor that :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> No pipe and slippers on the standard equipment OR options list? :lol:


Got the pipe AND slippers with my current S-Class....the one I had to buy when Fionn was born and his Mum said "He's not going in the back of THAT!" about my (then) TT...

Was looking at a S55L AMG for about Â£4k more than I bought this one for, but decided Â£2k insurance compared with Â£500 was a little excessive...never mind the fuel bills!


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

BreTT said:


> Was looking at a S55L AMG for about Â£4k more than I bought this one for, but decided Â£2k insurance compared with Â£500 was a little excessive...never mind the fuel bills!


oooh - now that would have been nice :twisted: - my mates just had a gtg today and half of them were AMGs :twisted:

but Â£500 insurance on an S320L is good going - well done you!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Tables in the back? - Looks like the next venue for a night out is sorted Saint! Bagsy behind the wee man, what with 20cm extra legroom it will be like being in a LWB Maybach.

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Nice bit of kit Brett :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Tables in the back? - Looks like the next venue for a night out is sorted Saint! Bagsy behind the wee man, what with 20cm extra legroom it will be like being in a LWB Maybach.
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Nice bit of kit Brett :wink:


I like it....maybe we can get one of our good ladies to drive us around all night... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

LWB!!!!! Are you planning on moving into the thing, Brett!!!!! :lol:  

Sounds like an awsome car with an excellent spec. list.

Regards


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> LWB!!!!! Are you planning on moving into the thing, Brett!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Sounds like an awsome car with an excellent spec. list.
> 
> Regards


More like...are you planning on getting a chauffer? You could actually use your car to drive wedding couples over the weekend and make money during your spare time. Did you think of this?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > LWB!!!!! Are you planning on moving into the thing, Brett!!!!! :lol:
> ...


Funnily enough, yes....my first customer? My fiance next year....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


You are marrying a bloke then?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Trust you, not to miss that wee mistake, jampott!!!! :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


She describes herself as a man-chick and worked for the Fire Brigade before the wee man came along, so you may be onto something...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

hehehehehe


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> hehehehehe


Hatfield eh? That is where my new car is coming from...want to pick me up from the airport when I come down to collect it?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Are you staying down overnight? I'm sure we could rally a few local 'Other Marques' guys together? 

p.s. and possibly the odd TT :roll: :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > hehehehehe
> ...


Hatfield? Hartfield?...It's all daaarn saaaaf to me....DOH!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Are you staying down overnight? I'm sure we could rally a few local 'Other Marques' guys together?
> 
> p.s. and possibly the odd TT :roll: :wink:


Not sure - might be a weekday flit....will know when the mortgage company finally releases the funds... :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

BreTT said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Try again...Hartford apparently


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I personally think that it is a lovely car. Enjoy it Brett.

Do you want me to drive you to your wedding?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I personally think that it is a lovely car. Enjoy it Brett.
> 
> Do you want me to drive you to your wedding?


Thanks for the offer V, but I am not sure that the maids of honour are quite ready for your attention. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Hartford (Cheshire), Hartford (Cambridgeshire) or Hertford (Hertfordshire)?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Hartford (Cheshire), Hartford (Cambridgeshire) or Hertford (Hertfordshire)?


See, told you it was all daaaaan saaaaaf to me....Hertford!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's cool as that's still close to Hatfield. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> That's cool as that's still close to Hatfield. :wink:


Thank goodness for that - wouldn't it have been embarrassing if I'd gone to the wrong garage?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think that it is a lovely car. Enjoy it Brett.
> ...


They will be honoured.


----------

